# Where is the lever for the drain on the boiler please?



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

Can't seem to locate the lever to drain the boiler on our Swift Sundance 590rs. I am probably staring it in the face, but can't see for looking, can you tell me where nit should be located please.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Frenchfancy , when you look down at the boiler, there should be a yellow lever ,pull upwards and it will open
Good luck


Les


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

The lever is a very long way down and I'm not suprised you missed it


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

At last, it was underneath the pipe that feeds the warm air into the shower room, i had to move that to one side to locate it. Thanks for your help.


----------

